# Next bank of england meeting Dec 4th will they drop the rate again ?



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

What do people think? People are saying another 0.5% cut is possible, What’s everyone’s thoughts?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

they'll hold off for a month to see what impact the smoke and mirrors this week ultimately has...

I dont think they'll want to see the £ slide any further down the toilet if they dont have to.


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

pointless in my eyes as even with 10% deposit the best interest rate we could find was 7.02%!!!!!! Pointless!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

the current cuts are not coming through fast enough, just like all cuts in anything, it takes forever for a cut to come through, but a rise, well thats instant!


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Agree, no change till Jan and yes, it's pointless if the banks are digging their heels in for buyers. Having said that, went into Nationwide and savings rates looked better than I expected.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Finerdetails said:


> the current cuts are not coming through fast enough, just like all cuts in anything, it takes forever for a cut to come through, but a rise, well thats instant!


Iain the last rate cuts were past straight on for me - i.e the next months payment .


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Makes no difference they cut the savings rate instantly but leave credit card / personal loan rates where they are,


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Iain the last rate cuts were past straight on for me - i.e the next months payment .


On pre-existing agreements it will be, but they don't seem keen on reducing rates on new products.

I'm on a tracker so the lower the base rate the better for me


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

JoeAVS1 said:


> pointless in my eyes as even with 10% deposit the best interest rate we could find was 7.02%!!!!!! Pointless!


Alliance & Leister are doing a 2yr fixed at 4.79% supposedly .Girl that I know told me about this deal yesterday. However I am not sure that it will apply to first timers though.

I think that we may se another cut in December or January as the BOE bottled out of making the last cut any larger. It was touted at the time that they had discussed going below the current figure . We will have to wait and see what happens on the 4th.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Abbey 4.39 fixed for 3 years


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

N Rock 3.99% fixed also


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

david g said:


> N Rock 3.99% fixed also


is that with at 90% LTV ??? bl00dly good if it is - i guess you have to be cleaner than the pope to get it though.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

i guess you have to be cleaner than the pope to get it though.[/QUOTE said:


> I somehow do not think that would be too difficult when you take his background into concideration


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Iain the last rate cuts were past straight on for me - i.e the next months payment .


Likewise, the benifit of a tracker mortguage, saving almost £100 on the last months payments


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Likewise, the benifit of a tracker mortguage, saving almost £100 on the last months payments


yep 

£200pm saving for me :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if there was another .25% or .5% drop. The pound has taken a hammering in the last few weeks & the rate drop isn't just about mortgage rates, but to help industry as well.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> yep
> 
> £200pm saving for me :thumb:


Yep, almost time to look for another property.


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

I wouldnt mind seeing it coume down a little more. The best rate I have found for a FTB mortgage is 5.3% as an intro rate for 3 years. Which equates to £1160 a month on the size of mortgage the missus and I want


----------



## david330conv (Apr 19, 2008)

Any bets on a 0.25% drop? or higher?


----------



## Roan (Jun 13, 2007)

The £ has stabilised (relatively) so I would not be surprised to see a 1% drop. This recession is going to be worse than any other in recent living memory. The media has played a huge role in making individuals and businesses believe that it will be worse than everyone expects, which is only making things worse than they would otherwise have been. There is just no confidence out there in any sector of commerce or industry.


----------



## IVSPAUL (Dec 15, 2007)

1% drop whatever happens keep on smiling


----------

